# Best forecast source?



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

What is your choice for forecasts- long range. I know they all are really educated guesses but who do you use any way?


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

It depends on the seesoniIt seams that NOAA is more ackurate four the winner munths while wether.com is more ackurate four the summer munths i dont now why that is butt that is what i half come two reelize over the years as far as the amount of precipitashon goes anyway. I think that between the to they are both equil when it comes to weather or knot ewe will get precip ore knot


----------



## MikeLWB (Sep 12, 2012)

Check us out liveweatherblogs.com we currently have a ton of winter outlooks out. The difference between us and a lot others is we take everything into consideration. Here is some of the parameters we look at:

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=4331&topicid=7336&Itemid=179


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I like Snowday

http://snowday1.wordpress.com/category/long-range-forecasts/


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I hav weatherbell.com, and nynjpaweather.com i lov both. NYNJPA WEATHER post daily on youtube.


----------

